# V+ and TiVo



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Decided to replace the old VM box with V+ - which a TiVo will still be looking at.

Following all the software upgrades that V+ has been through, how is TiVo operating it now?

Any problems seen? What IR codes seem best?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Nobody doing this then?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

To save you searching for V+ or Telewest TVdrive you might want to look here :- http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=340362


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I didn't want to the the one to tell a Moderator that he should try a Forum search


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I found them - but the most recent is nearly one year old and there have been several software updates since then.

Also, you can not search on V+


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Fair points all


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> I didn't want to the the one to tell a Moderator that he should try a Forum search


Fair comment and apologies for what I now see as a abrupt reply 

Ozsat

I have had a V+ box for quite a while now and am quite pleased with it. I do not use it with my Tivo ( my reasons why are in another post) and to be honest most of my viewing is via either of my Tivo's (1 on Cable & I on Freeview).

The V+ box is used mainly for films because there is no PIN number problems.

I can't comment on the HD part of V+ as I do not have a HD tv.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I will only be using V+ for the major channels - as it is replacing the old VM box on a TiVo.

I mainly use SkyHD with a Sky/TiVo as second. So this TiVo/V+ will be third choice. 

TiVo will still control (in the main) V+ - although the HD films etc. may be of interest. I'm wondering if there are currently any IR problems with TiVo and V+.

I have no problems at all with the current Samsung box - the old Pace had no IR problems - but often needed an 'OK' to keep it going.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> I'm wondering if there are currently any IR problems with TiVo and V+.


The V+ worked with Tivo exactly the same as a Pace cable STB. When I first tried I just replace my Pace box with the V+ positioned the IR wands to suit the V+ and that was it. Nothing to alter on Tivo at all.

As you must be aware as soon as you playback a recording or watch any of the VOD options the Tivo will not be able to change channels on the box. What is playing will be what the Tivo is seeing. In actual fact sometimes I did record to Tivo the VOD stuff using a manual record.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Thanks - I'm aware of the box share issues.

I may put a Freeview box of the TiVo - see how I get on.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Am I right in thinking that on V+ you can not RGB output to TiVo if you are also using HDMI?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> Am I right in thinking that on V+ you can not RGB output to TiVo if you are also using HDMI?


Correct.
If HDMI output is selected there is no scart output in the same way there will be no option to record to DVD/VCR using the scart 2 output.

It was one one the reasons I kept a standard cable STB to feed the Tivo albeit at present I have not got a HD Tv.

Of course you can swap between HDMI and scart fairly easily with the V+ menus but if you have the scart to a Tivo it means that when you switch the V+ to HDMI the Tivo will complain at not seeing an input signal.


----------



## tankstage (Jan 8, 2005)

RichardJH said:


> Correct.
> If HDMI output is selected there is no scart output in the same way there will be no option to record to DVD/VCR using the scart 2 output.


The latest code drop from Virgin enables the VCR SCART output when HDMI is selected. This is only composite, not RGB.

Tank


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I am using HDMI - and the VCR SCART outputs OK to TiVo (without on-screen graphics too).

But, as said, VCR outputs tend to be composite with no W/S signal either.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> The latest code drop from Virgin enables the VCR SCART output when HDMI is selected.


Thats good to know for the future.

Sorry to give outdated info but as at present I don't use HDMI I wasn't aware of the change.



> This is only composite, not RGB.


I believe that VCR scart only ever output RGB


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

TV SCARTs are RGB out - but VCRs are Composite (although RGB in).


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

I bit the bullet yesterday and had V+ installed. Have moved my old box and wedded Tivo to another room and left that as was to ensure that nothing gets missed. (It may still win out and come back into the main room!)

One problem is that there is no near telephone point. Am i right in thinking i could run a long extension through rooms once a week and force a manual call that will then update guide?

V+ is no where near as good as the Tivo, it is (in comparison ) slow. No option for named searches is a pain. Not worried about Suggestions as never use them.

You can list recordings in DATE , NAME , 3RD option! so this is better than un hacked Tivo as it groups episodes together.

I think that the 3 tuners swings it, letting it record whatever you want in background and still having complete choice from all channels is good. 

The boot up screen is a direct copy from Tivo "Almost there...."

You should have heard the installer attempting to instruct me on the finer points of time shifting live tv...Not a clue. 

Final observation SWMBO came in from pub last night and said " I DIDNT REALISE WE WOULD BE LOOSING THE TIVO!" and then spent 20 minutes waxing lyrical about how great Tivo was


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

RWILTS said:


> One problem is that there is no near telephone point. Am i right in thinking i could run a long extension through rooms once a week and force a manual call that will then update guide?


Yes - best done on a Sunday


----------

